# mod_rewrite [root festlegen] [pfadangaben]



## versuch13 (16. März 2006)

Hi, ich arbeite mich momentan so ein wenig in mod_rewrite ein, ich teste lokal unter XAMPP. 
Meine Ordnerstruktur ist folgende: 

htdocs/Testserver/

die einzelnen projekte

htdocs/Testserver/projekt1
htdocs/Testserver/projekt2
htdocs/Testserver/projekt3

Beispielsweise, in projekt1, gibt es eine index.php, in die ich verschiedene Seiten inkludiere.

Eine einfache regel von mir würde z.B. jetzt so aussehen:


```
RewriteEngine On                       

RewriteRule ^news$ index.php?section=1
```

Die .htaccess Datei mit den Regeln liegt in projekt1 also auf selber Ebene wie die index.php. Wie lege ich jetzt hier die Rewrite_Base fest?
Wenn ich das dann gemacht habe, bedeutet dass doch das projekt1 dann nun das root Verzeichnis ist oder nicht?


So, zum zweiten Problem. Wenn meine Regeln nun so aussehen:


```
RewriteEngine On                       

RewriteRule ^news/$ index.php?section=1
```

wird die News Section also über domain/news/ erreichbar. Eine weitere Regel einfach mal dazu denken die das hier bewirken würde.

index.php?section=news&article1    wird erreichbar über    domain/news/article1

Das Problem sind hier nun die Pfadangaben zu CSS Datein, Bildern, usw..
Ordner Struktur sieht so aus:

Auf erster Ebene:

index.php
css (Ordner)
img(Ordner)
includes (Ordner)

Wenn ich mich dann auf domain/news/ befinde stimmen also die Pfadangaben wie z.B. 
css/style.css nicht mehr.

OK, Lösungsansätze habe ich auch schon gefunden, z.B. absolute Pfadangaben. Sind ja auch eigentlich kein Problem wenn die Dateien auf einem Server liegen und ich z.B. angeben kann: http://www.domain.de/css/style.css
Aber wenn ich das ja nun lokal Teste, wäre dass ja dann eben Testserver/projekt1/css/style.css . Allerdings müßte ich dann bevor ich das Projekt ins Web verfrachte alle Pfadangabe erstmal ändern.


Hoffe meine Probleme sind zu verstehen, mod_rewrite ist nach Wochen immer noch ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln. Ich habe mir die Doku angesehen, aber das ist mir noch alles etwas zu hoch, das Forum von modrewrite.de durchforstet, uvm..
Wenn zufällig jemand noch ein paar Links zu guten Einstiegs Tutorials parat hat, wäre ich auch sehr dankbar.


Vielen Dank im vorraus. Gruß


*EDIT:* Zusatzfrage, hauptsächlich geht es mir um das bessere indizieren der Seiten durch Google & Co.
Dazu habe ich jetzt auch schon verschiedenes gelesen. Wie forme ich die URLs am besten? Ist diese Variante überhaupt gut (domain.de/news/article1) oder wäre besser domain.de/news/article1.htm oder aber etwas wie domain.de/news.html und domain.de/news_article1.htm?


----------

